# Frambuffer AMD HD6320 1366x768 (radeon)

## emc

Hi,

I lucky have EeePC 1215B with E450 and readeon HD 6320. I try setup fresh gentoo I have slite problem with readeon. I genkernel gentoo-sources-3.1.6 with splash=livecd-2007.0 and res=1366x768. Looks like fb working (but how to check current resolution I dont have X yet). My grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (3.1.6-gentoo) test01

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-316test01-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo radeon.modeset=1 vga=791 rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda7 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,4)/initramfs-316test01-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo
```

But just after kernel boots I see:

 *Quote:*   

> Can't load cfg: //etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/1024x768.cfg

 

Yes, ther are two '//'?

Then, splash shows up, so I miss pre-splash (when you have to hit Alt-F1 to see console)

I'm not sure how to setup kernel param, I heard vga= is out-of-date, but when I remove it I don't have fb for sure.

I compile kernel with KMS so, how can I specify resolution. I try:

```
video=1366x768-24@60

video=VGA-1:1366x768-24@60

video=radeondrmfb:1366x768-24@60,ywrap,mtrr:3
```

Last probably isn't best idea. With all that options I get 'splash error: 256'

----------

## Gusar

 *emc wrote:*   

> I heard vga= is out-of-date, but when I remove it I don't have fb for sure.

 

Then KMS is not set up correctly. Did you compile radeon as module or built-in? Compile it as module, and install the linux-firmware package. If you later want radeon built-in, you need to figure out which firmware you need and compile also that into the kernel. Do a forum search there's more than one thread with instructions on that.

----------

## Ant P.

"video=VGA-1:1366x768M@60" should work there. If not, something else is wrong.

"radeon.modeset" is already implied by CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS.

The "vga" option does not belong there.

You need x11-drivers/radeon-ucode, and you usually need the firmware built the same way as radeondrmfb for KMS fbcon to work (i.e. compiled in if the driver is built in)

----------

## emc

 *Quote:*   

> Then KMS is not set up correctly. Did you compile radeon as module or built-in? Compile it as module, and install the linux-firmware package. If you later want radeon built-in, you need to figure out which firmware you need and compile also that into the kernel. Do a forum search there's more than one thread with instructions on that.

 

radeon is compiled as module and I emerge x11-drivers/radeon-ucode as well. So, I assume better solution is built-in since framebuffer need to be start just after kernels starts to boot?

Follow wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

 *Quote:*   

> Radeon HD 6000 APU series (Fusion)
> 
> radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin
> 
> radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin
> ...

 

I need one PALM*, SUMO* or SUMO2*? But which one?

----------

## emc

I noticted:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

brcmsmac              564277  0 

brcmutil                6344  1 brcmsmac

scsi_wait_scan           711  0 

pata_atiixp             3841  0 

pata_amd               10996  0 
```

and after 'modprobe radeon'

```
Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                965335  1 

ttm                    52279  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         24620  1 radeon

brcmsmac              564277  0 

brcmutil                6344  1 brcmsmac

scsi_wait_scan           711  0 

pata_atiixp             3841  0 

pata_amd               10996  0 
```

Now I got 1366x768 not 1024x768 so I add:

```
modules="radeon"

module_radeon_args="modeset=1"
```

to /etc/conf.d/modules

Please take a look (collected after modprobe radeon):

```
dmesg | grep radeon

[    0.000000] Command line: radeon.modeset=1 video=radeondrmfb:1366x768-32@60 rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda7 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: radeon.modeset=1 video=radeondrmfb:1366x768-32@60 rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda7 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 quiet

[  169.481672] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[  169.482505] radeon 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[  169.482514] radeon 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  169.483102] radeon 0000:00:01.0: VRAM: 384M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x0000000017FFFFFF (384M used)

[  169.483108] radeon 0000:00:01.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000018000000 - 0x0000000037FFFFFF

[  169.483268] [drm] radeon: 384M of VRAM memory ready

[  169.483272] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[  169.483355] radeon 0000:00:01.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  169.483362] radeon 0000:00:01.0: radeon: using MSI.

[  169.483407] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[  169.520670] radeon 0000:00:01.0: WB enabled

[  169.537533] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[  169.614989] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[  170.069018] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[  170.595285] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[  170.595313] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.11.0 20080528 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0
```

So looks nice, but after reboot I got ugly 80x25, until radeon module is loaded:

```
>> Booting (initramfs)..

INIT: version 2.88 booting

[    3.876669] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 4968 bytes left

[    3.877272] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 4680 bytes left

   OpenRC 0.9.4 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * /proc is already mounted, skipping

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...                                          [ ok ]

 * /dev is already mounted

 * Starting udevd ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...              [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...                                [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...                                                  [ ok ]

/bin/cp: cannot stat `/etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/temp/0x0.cfg': No such file or directory

failed to populate tempdir

Failed to load theme 'livecd-2007.0'.

 * Failed to start the splash daemon, error code 256

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...         [ ok ]

 * Loading module radeon ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 1 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda7: clean, 292599/13107200 files, 1748142/52428800 blocks

/dev/sda5: clean, 36/32768 files, 14591/131072 blocks                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ] 

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ] 

 * Mounting local filesystems ...      
```

Here is full dmesg

http://pastebin.com/dPLxSeby

and kernel config

http://pastebin.com/UEV1gDrX

So maybe I need built-in radeon and firmware into kernel? But which one, I can't see in dmesg

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Using_module_auto-detect_for_a_hint

----------

## Gusar

 *emc wrote:*   

> But which one, I can't see in dmesg

 

You didn't look carefully enough, it's there:

```
[  169.485170] [drm] Loading PALM Microcode
```

----------

## emc

Yes, after posting I noticed it!

But, should I add both of them: PALM_me.bin PALM_pfp.bin

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/PALM_me.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"
```

space or comma separated?

----------

## emc

I've tried:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/PALM_pfp.bin" 

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"
```

and

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/PALM_me.bin" 

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"
```

Both didnt work  :Sad:  I have 80x25 some messages regerding initialization of radeon and drm then i see somethig 'switching timer source tsc' and lcd is full of crap.

Recompile radeon as module works.

----------

## Sporri

Hey...

got the same problem. I got it solved, I think. You have to add more of the firmware. I went crazy about that until i decided to add other fimware blobs to be built into the kernel. Your post directed me to this, because you got the right resolution on module-loading. PALM is not enough. I added all Fusion-microcode to the kernel:

Fusion (BTC): radeon/BTC_rlc.bin

Fusion (Palm): radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin

Fusion (Sumo): radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin

Fusion (Sumo2): radeon/SUMO2_me.bin radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin

Source: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

Just add them all spereated by whitespaces. I still think not all of them are really necessary but i'm a little tired testing. Maybe another day.

Let me know if it works for you, please.

Best regards

Sporritron

----------

## gorkypl

 *emc wrote:*   

> Yes, after posting I noticed it!
> 
> But, should I add both of them: PALM_me.bin PALM_pfp.bin
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Add all firmware that may be relevant, separated by whitespaces.

----------

## blackrook

 *Sporri wrote:*   

> Just add them all spereated by whitespaces. I still think not all of them are really necessary but i'm a little tired testing. Maybe another day.

 

Thanks for the guess. As far as I understand, the problem is that HD 6320 needs SUMO (just as it is here), but the chip is defined as PALM. My system boots with only SUMO and PALM enabled (PALM seems to somehow require/activate parts of SUMO).

----------

